# R.I.P My Beautiful brave Lucy xx



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

A week ago tomorrow my precious 15 year and 7 month old yorkie/cavalier king charles dog closed her eyes for the last time, I'm stil numb and cant believe shes not here with me anymore. We got our Lucy to help my daughter, who was 6 at the time to help her recover from a serious illness, which she did so excellently!! My daughter is now nearly 23 so Lucy has been such a massive part of both our lives. Lucy had never been ill in all her life, but she had some kind of fit on christmas eve so we took her to the vets who said that they would like her in for some tests in the new year, which they did, the tests revealed that she had a heart murmur and also some tumours, you would never of guessed that she was so ill though as she was still running around ( we had to try and stop that though in case she had another fit) I think lucy thought that she was 5 and not 15. On the 25th of february her breathing suddenly became very heavy so we took her to the vets who decided that they should keep her in overnight for observation, when I rang the next day they told my daughter and I that they thought it was time to say goodbye and we should go and see her. We were obviously totally distraught and the vets told us that she was too ill to bring home but we had to take her home with us one last time, we just didnt want her to go laying in that awful cage they had her in, when we got her home she suddenly started coming round a bit and even went walking around the garden, it truely was a miracle, after a few days she started eating again and we gradually nursed her back to a worthwhile life with absolute love, we even managed a few outings for the day. So we had an extra 7 further more precious weeks with her, but last friday we could just tell that she had had enough. She was just so brave and even up to a few hours before she died she made sure she went out in the garden as she didnt want to make a mess in the house, how amazing is that, i just dont know where she got the strength from. We brought her home last friday and buried her in the garden on saturday with her favourite toy with her. She has solar lights around her so she is'nt in the dark at night and we've also just got a rose which is called a Lucy rose, that will be planted next to her. Tomorrow at 15.50, the time she died we are going to let some balloons in the air for her. This is such a dreadful time and I am in such pain.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So so sorry for you loss of Lucy-I understand how you feel as we lost our Lulu a collie cross -it will be 12 weeks ago tomorrow ,but it seems like yesterday and I still cant believe shes gone
Will be thinking of you tomorrow at 3 50
Will P M you later tonight and if you want to talk Im here for you.
Many of the things you said I can relate to so much
I had support on here and another forum ,without which I dont know how I would have coped
Big hugs as I know you definitely need them
Hope Lucy and Lulu- are happy and free from pain at Rainbow Bridge
Maureen


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. I'm in tears reading your post.

Please take care 

Run free Lucy xxx

Emma
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss, all I can say is time will lessen the pain. RIP Lucy have loads of fun at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

So very sorry to read this. But so pleased you had an extra 7 weeks of love with her (that really got me crying) she sounds like a truely wonderful dog. 

Rest in peace Lucy <3 thinking of you tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my heart is in my mouth reading this - we have all been through this and it never gets any easier.

I suspect your little girl probably got the strength from her loving family and vice versa - that's just one of the things we learn from our four legged friends. 

She will still be with you in spirit and she will always be in your hearts.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The lovely posts above really say it all...

So sorry for your loss, but lovely to hear of all the happy times and years you shared. *Hugs* x


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so so much for all your kind words, had me tears yet again. So nice to know that people care and take the time and trouble to respond. Would definitely like to keep in contact with you if possible as I need to keep talking to other people who could help. Maureen, you mention another forum as well, could you tell me what it is please would love to hear from you. Lucys balloon ceremony went very well, although very emotional, all your thoughts were much appreciated.

Diane xx


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Sent a shiver down my back reading this post.

What a truely speical dog whom you must of been so rpoud to share life with.

RIP Lucy


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you sweep, yes she was very special and is missed so very much.


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

3 weeks tomorrow since I held my beautiful Lucy, it only seems like yesterday but on the other hand seems like years since I saw her lovely face staring at me looking for treats, which she adored!!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So so sorry for the loss of your baby girl!  may you find comfort in your tresured memories you shared together!! HUGS!


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Diane
All of usl on here are thinking about you and share the terrible mixed up feelings that you are having

we know what its like to feel like we would give ANYTHING for 1 last hug,
to come across something which suddenly makes us SO SAD-as it reminds us of our lost pet
to feel that the pain will never go away
to sometimes have feelings of guilt that we could have done more

You know that we are all here for you and for anyone else who is going through the same and finding life so difficult to cope with
God bless 
Maureen

I know that your Lucy and my Lulu are watching us now and sending us their love, big sloppy kisses and tail wags and that they are waiting to see us again


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

Diane, I am so sorry for your loss, Your Lucy was obviously much loved and treasured by you and your family and i am sure no one could have loved her more, and you did everything you possibly could to make her comfortable at the end of her life.
I know exactly what you are going through, as we lost our Lucy on the 10th May, although on borrowed time at 15 years 3months her sudden deterioration was still a shock she went out to do her business in the morning but by the afternoon she could not stand and support her weight, like your Lucy we were told 11 months ago that she was frail and that we should consider letting her go, but she wasn't ready and rallied and with changes to her medication managed very well,but the dreaded moment had come when we had to say goodbye, it was the most heartwrenching decision i have ever made, its been nearly a week now and i miss her dreadfully and the days are long without her,I have cried for both our Lucys today and i am thinking of you during this sad time

Bless you Lucy , xxxxxxx Hugs for your mum xxx

take care my thoughts are with you, Diane (ziggyjrt)


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so so much for your kind thoughts ziggyjrt, especially at such a sad time for yourself as well. I'm so so sorry for the loss of your Lucy, I completely feel your pain. It is totally devastating to lose such a massive part of your life, it was a month to the date last sunday that we lost our precious Lucy and the pain is still so raw. I'm so glad that you had an extra 11 months with Lucy, I'm sure our dogs know when the 'time is right' better than the vets sometimes. I've still got Lucys bowls, leads etc still out, just cant bring myself to put them away, it would all be too final (crazy I Know). I just dont know what I would of done without all the lovely people on here supporting me, so nice to know I am not alone. 

My thoughts are with you. I'm sure our 2 Lucys are having fun together at Rainbow bridge.

Take care.
Big Hugs to you xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
She had a wonderful life with you, well loved and cared for.
When they go to the Bridge they leave a large gap in our lives and it takes time for us to come to terms with their loss.
Hopefully Happy memories of her will help ease your pain.


R.I.P Lucy and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

